# Подозрения на остеохондроз. Помогите разобраться



## LaSrde (31 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте история длинная . Я девушка 21 год, веду малоактивный образ жизни в основном день состоит из 90% cидячей работы + дома за компьютером. Примерно пол года назад начало болеть в правом боку начиная с области таза, боль была колющая,резкая, то утихала то возвращалась. В панике обошла всех возможных врачей, после обследования предположили неладное с почками, были сделаны УЗИ и сданы соответствующие анализы. Особо серьезных отклонений от нормы не было выявлено, уролог назначил таблетки и направил к лечащему врачу. 

Лечащий врач сказал пить назначенное и поставил диагноз цистит . Я выполняла назначения врачей и примерно через месяц-два все пришло в норму, на пол года а то и больше думать забыла хотя периодически боли возвращались,в такие моменты пила тоже лекарство, в тот период тянуло и спину была боль в пояснице ещё во время всех моих обращений к врачам но это последнее на что я обратила внимание. 

На днях у меня внезапно опухли бока, отечность распространилась и на правую ногу,хоть припухлости наблюдались ранее но только в правом боку, теперь оба. Бока распухли как шариком, ничего особо не болело, температуры не поднималось, отеки ушли немного и на брюшную полость, были твердыми, упругими и казалось что я шарик, позже уже обнаружила и припухлости в плоть до самого копчика и немного впереди в тазу. Обратилась к врачу после осмотра сказал на всяк случай сдать анализ ( что и буду делать) но скорее всего это спина остеохондроз и нужно будет делать МРТ. 

Я не знаю пока точный ли это диагноз но отечность немного спала  сейчас припухлости есть но уже не такие большие и остались примерно только сзади, начало проходить после того как я помазала поясницу деклофинаком, спустя какое то время появились тянущие боли в области позвоночника внизу в пояснице, хотя может они и ранее были  ( просто я не обратила внимание вовремя ), сейчас ещё была куплена мазь специальная хондрасила, знаю что без врача нельзя заниматься самолечением но в целях проверки помазалась утром и боль начала отпускать понемногу, стала не такой выраженной, к вечеру вот снова начало немного болеть но слабо после нанесения средства ещё раз боли снова притупились и ушли, периодически затекает правая нога но сейчас не сильно, раньше думала что это связано с обувью ( каблук, платформа) или от неправильной позы сна, но после сна и обуви затекает сильно , а теперь  вот этот симптом появился сам собой без дополнительных факторов но легко и особо не беспокоит. 

Сегодня вот уже явно почувствовала боль в поясничном отделе и позвоночнике с утра, хоть она и не очень сильная .Недавно вот вспоминала все что может быть с этим связано, и вспомнился случай когда мне где то неделю или две было больно сидеть нужно было длительно выбирать позу, я все это грешила на тренировки и резкое свое похудение и это было примерно за пол года до первых обращений к врачу с боковыми болями. Чего то особенного не помню, все свои падения и травмы тоже уже не вспомню хотя чего то сверх серьезного вроде не было. 

Скажите действительно ли от проблем со спиной и поясницей со мной могут происходить такие спец-эфекты? Необходимость делать МРТ есть? Не первый раз такое, но все же пугает. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (31 Мар 2018)

@LaSrde, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2018)

Если отеки есть, то они точно не остеохондроза.


----------



## LaSrde (3 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если отеки есть, то они точно не остеохондроза.




Завтра снова осмотр у терапевта . Вчера после беготни по врачам опять начало болеть спина и правый бок, до ночи мучилась не могла уснуть,боль только два раза стреляла  сильная и пугала а так в основном дискомфорт, ради теста помазалась гелем Деклофинак, сама не заметила как уснула, на утро ничего не болело и отечность с боков спала, уже прощупывается нормально не шариком ( хоть маленькие уплотнения все ещё на боках есть) , вот к вечеру снова чувствую дискомфорт в пояснице и правом боку и оно как немного вверх боль поднялась по позвоночнику, боль не острая скорее ноющая та которая мешает именно т.е я её хорошо чувствую но она не критическая, похожа на ту что бывает после долгих тренировок, уборки, подъема тяжестей только сильнее, с утра чувствовала себя хорошо а вот ближе к вечеру оно и начинает наростать . Проверка по женски тоже давала подозрения на патологии, тоже как и с почками послали на УЗИ и тоже ничего, что почка что женское только показывает легкое увеличение правой области совсем незначительное и смещение, врачи только выписали для контроля таблетки и витамины попить ну и недели через две на плановый осмотр прийти все же ,  и  дружно посылают к ортопеду и невропатологу. В общем ничего с внутренним не находят а боль пытается это все имитировать и пугает меня. Вот осталось только МРТ. И уж теперь я точно только путаюсь в догадках.


----------

